# Fake NTs



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

My type guesses are usually pretty good when done in person. If someone I know that I suspect to be a sensor tests as intuitive, I'll just subtly question them and try to verify N vs S myself. 

I'd say stop getting so worked up over whether or not someone thinks they're in our special club.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

NTs really do have just about the best MBTI reputation and most flattering descriptions and thinking is generally held in higher esteem than feeling in many regards. In life, not just here and in the rest of MBTI world where half of the things we are concerned with don't apply to real life anyway.

l do think some feel that NTs are smarter and want to identify with it.

BUT, l also feel that some NFs think that are truly capable of possessing the skills associated with NTs and are capable of being rational individuals, which is not untrue.

Both NTs and NFs are capable using their inferior functions, but as NTs it's more acceptable for us to shrug the feeling function off as unnecessary whereas with NFs it is *really* not acceptable to shrug thinking and rational behavior off as unnecessary behaviors, and thinking is generally seen as the more "evolved" trait.

So it's easy to see why they would identify as NTs. l see some NTs here who remind of NFs occasionally, and not because of intelligence AT ALL. Only because the motivation seems different and it shows in their posts. And l say nothing to them, because they are truly likable, intelligent, and thoughtful people. 

But IMO there is exactly the same amount of potential there, it would be likely just be used more effectively if people who are truly NF in nature identified that way. There is more to be said about the overall misconception that NT>NF and addressing that issue than what can be achieved by blaming people who feel that they identify with NTs and would rather present themselves as one.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> True, true, a noble quest.
> 
> But there's a point where I just give up. Rather than seeing MBTI as a device for furthering understanding of others (though admittedly imperfect), some people just see it as something that gives them some sort of status or group to fit into. Some people don't seem willing to listen or to seek understanding, which is probably the thing that pisses me off most in the world. -_-


This is the only thing that bothers me about it, people who don't want to further explore themselves for fear of not fitting in with the group thy have chosen to identify with when these groups only vaguely exist IRL anyway. But l'm referring to more than just T/F when l say that.

But, like l said, l'm sure many NFs do identify with NTs in some ways. lt'd be more exhausting for someone who is not at all similar to try and fit in. 

Also pointless and in that case it would piss me off because l'd be turned off by someone who would take extensive measures to fit in with people so different from them and assume that they probably have a very uninteresting personality in reality or they wouldn't be motivated to be someone completely different. In this case l really do consider it faking.


----------



## WwhitecrowW (Jul 2, 2012)

Immerse said:


> Just curious, what test do you ask them to take? Most of these online tests are pretty shit so you can't blame them entirely. Also, I hope you aren't just standing there next to them while they take the test - it makes people conscious.
> 
> When people don't know much about the MBTI, they don't have much reason to lie about their type. They hardly know what those letters mean. Well, mostly.


Typically I lead them to the keys2cognition. ​Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes. I found it by far the most interesting especially when I want them to focus more on where they are extroverted and introverted and less on what those letters are or what the profiles say about each type. 

. And no, I do not stand next to them. That would alter the results of the test. People would see an onlooker as judging them from what their choice is and doing so may choose what is expected verses actually true. Though I believe people still do that. And don't get me wrong, I don't have a prejudice over types, okay maybe a little, ISFPs are definitely my favorites, but I digress...

I believe these things are for people to better themselves. Of course I think it would be an interesting study to do. Take 100 or so claimed NTs and have a professional type them and see the percentage of those who are not actually what they claim. Though I guess the same could be said for all types. NFs, SFs, et cetera. See which section has the majority of false claims actually in. Hmmm... If I wasn't so lazy I'd definitely try it out


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

WwhitecrowW said:


> After looking into personality types for a few months, I've noticed a few things that doesn't seem to flow with statistics at all, the fact that everyone and their dog claims to be an NT. Yes, some there are some people who are great and fantastic who get something else, but I noticed again and again that people claim they are NT and the one that pops up the most are NTPs.
> 
> Whenever I introduce someone to Meyerbriggs, I typically type them myself going through what I know about their personalities, how they react in various situations, and then take into account where they are introverted or extroverted. I then give them the online "test" moreso as a verification for my work typing them then as proof of what they are.
> 
> ...


You are right...it just doesn't seem rational to me.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

WwhitecrowW said:


> Do you know anyone who claims to be an NT but seems entirely off to you? NTs (the rationals) are supposed to be the smallest group of all of them, but people are always claiming it! Just curious to see fellow rational thought.



I've been told that I seem very un-NT to people. However, this is probably due to the fact that my Fe is well developed because of my mother, who has forced me to become such a people-pleaser its not even funny haha... But the thing is, people dont see the "real me" most of the time because I'm able to put on such a good mask to make people happy (or at least thats what I try to do)

Evidently, in the words of my best friend from home, I come across as an ENFJ, but as you peel back the layers, you eventually get to ENFP, ENTP, and finally to the INTP. The better people know me, the less surprised they are to see descriptions of INTP applied to me. I have a wide variety of friends as well, and learning how to behave with them has definitely helped me to develop my people skills. 

I dont necessarily like people, but by GOD, I am good at people haha. So I could definitely come across as something other an an INTP


----------



## Solitude315 (Feb 28, 2012)

This thread reeks of elitism. I hardly see the problem you're claiming exists because it doesn't exist. If anyone actually claims to be an NT because they think it makes them smart, then that person is an utter moron. There are plenty of stupid NTs, just as there are plenty of stupid NFs, SPs, and SJs. I doubt people try to rig their MBTI (unless they get XXXX, then they might pigeonhole themselves) to get a certain type. Chances are that you just dislike seeing so many people claim your type because it makes you feel less special.


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

In my opinion people mistesting could possibly come from answering the questions either by how they feel in that moment or trying to ace the test. The first is understandable and usually doesn't seem to skew results too much. The second, well that can give extremely bad results because taking the test as who you want to become rather than who you are. The issue that I have with people mistesting is it can lead to alot of misunderstandings by offending people who if they were the type they said they were wouldn't have gotten offended or if they did get offended you can easily explain yourself by wording what you had said accordingly. Now as to fake NT's specifically they tend to latch to that type when they get it and change themselves to fit the type more than any other types I have seen which in NT subforums where the humor is of a kind that when misinterpreted can be viewed as an insult makes it easy to see how that can become an issue.


----------



## Kylar (Nov 8, 2011)

Just because some one is NTP doesn't make them automatically have a High IQ or make them Good reasoners or give them the social skills to appear as either. I think you are making these incorrect assumptions even though you claim not to. (your claims do mean you are aware that those assumptions exist to your credit roud. If you are making those assumptions that may be why you are typing people wrong. Also keep in mind that T type is actually more common then F types according to some statisitcs. This is at least certainly true when it comes to the male population. Just something to think about anyways.

I think you may be right but it would be very difficult to prove. I also think that most people apply the theories of MBTI too broadly which is why I prefer Personality Test Site 's MOTIV personality test more now because it doesn't base your personality on performances but on what you like, value and are motivated by. These comments may seem off topic but I think studying that test in particular might help to increase your understanding of the types in the MBTI system.

Interestingly the MOTIV test doesn't tell you anything about yourself that you didn't already know. Unlike the MBTI system which elaborates on the various traits and how the interact with each other. This is important because even though mankind craves to draw elaborate conclusions based on small observations: the millions of different people in the world ensure that large general biographies based on type characteristics are foolish and misguided.
Okay what I am talking about is that I think the MBTI system is no longer relevant and needs to be changed or replaced and that is why this problem is occurring.







WwhitecrowW said:


> My true question is, am I just a poor typer (yes, I will be the first to admit to any and all typos during this rant), or are people specifically choosing things on how they would like to behave during situations. I mean, wouldn't anyone who sees a question that asks do you make rational decisions to hardships or do you make decisions based off your feelings choose to claim they are rational?
> 
> Do you think people prefer and will more often times claim to be NT because the alternative makes them sound like they are dumb? (Which is definitely not true.. I know some brilliant SFs).
> 
> Do you know anyone who claims to be an NT but seems entirely off to you? NTs (the rationals) are supposed to be the smallest group of all of them, but people are always claiming it! Just curious to see fellow rational thought.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm really just an ISFP in disguise.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

MortimerVonKraus said:


> NTs really do have just about the best MBTI reputation and most flattering descriptions and thinking is generally held in higher esteem than feeling in many regards. In life, not just here and in the rest of MBTI world where half of the things we are concerned with don't apply to real life anyway.
> 
> l do think some feel that NTs are smarter and want to identify with it.
> 
> ...


If you shrug off feeling then you must be living in a hole or something, because you won't get anything done. People skills are vital especially if you want to get your own visions across. I've learnt this the hard way, people have to like you before they can do anything for you


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Kylar said:


> Just because some one is NTP doesn't make them automatically have a High IQ or make them Good reasoners or give them the social skills to appear as either. I think you are making these incorrect assumptions even though you claim not to. (your claims do mean you are aware that those assumptions exist to your credit roud. If you are making those assumptions that may be why you are typing people wrong. Also keep in mind that T type is actually more common then F types according to some statisitcs. This is at least certainly true when it comes to the male population. Just something to think about anyways.
> 
> I think you may be right but it would be very difficult to prove. I also think that most people apply the theories of MBTI too broadly which is why I prefer Personality Test Site 's MOTIV personality test more now because it doesn't base your personality on performances but on what you like, value and are motivated by. These comments may seem off topic but I think studying that test in particular might help to increase your understanding of the types in the MBTI system.
> 
> ...


They are just tools for the psyche, I sure those same people would be surprised that INFJs are amongst the high IQ population.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

MortimerVonKraus said:


> NTs really do have just about the best MBTI reputation and most flattering descriptions and thinking is generally held in higher esteem than feeling in many regards. In life, not just here and in the rest of MBTI world where half of the things we are concerned with don't apply to real life anyway.
> 
> l do think some feel that NTs are smarter and want to identify with it.
> 
> ...


If you are a type 1 then most likely you'd want to make sure that things are put right, it would be all about educating people not making them feel bad for mistyping them. The damn truth must be passed through. 

​giggity


----------



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> I think that some people I know - especially males for some reason - would probably be more prone to claiming they are NT if they knew about MBTI. You know, the sort who take great pride in their supposed rationality, get insecure when they find out you're smarter than them, can be pretty aggressive to people who they perceive as 'weak' or as a 'follower', etc. Do you just happen to know a lot of these people?


Yeah, that applies to a pretty huge number of people I've seen posting in forums online, some of them even from this one, sadly.

On topic: The online tests are pretty all terrible, or all of the ones I've seen at least (feel free to correct me), and they all seem to think that somebody saying they like art and are creative automatically means they're intuitive, which of course is wrong. I've only met a few people who typed as sensors, because when asked if you think in abstract way most people will say yes. Most people somewhere deep down are all little narcissistic, us humans all tend to think we're better than other people, more complex, especially before we've fully matured, so asked questions in that vain few people are going to say "yeah I'm shallow and only care about material things", which is what most tests seem to think defines being a sensor. (Again, wrong).

There are also a lot of people that come up as thinker because from my experience the tests seem to have a borked idea of how thinking and feeling work. You get questions like "to me, fairness matters more than feelings", to which positive answers are regarded as signs of a thinker, which is just a bit dumb honestly. That's just a matter of perspective, it has no relation to cognitive functions.


----------



## OrangeJuice (Jul 31, 2012)

@Murnando

I too think that some questions on online tests are too simple. Sometimes you just choose what you think is your ideal or because you kind of know what type you will end to if you choose another option. hmm maybe I'm a fake too

Have you ever heard of kokology? I like it because it's somewhat non direct, more about your hidden self and dealing with subconscious. Would be fun if kokology (or similar test) can be used to determine our type


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

I will admit the questions on the online mbti test are extremely ambiguous but they at least give you a general direction to head towards when starting to study cognitive functions. The site I found to have extremely good descriptions of the functions is keys2cognition.


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

It's because the shitty online tests that everybody and their dog takes, gives out NT types most often. And of the NTs it gives out INTJ the most.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I would say the majority of people claiming to be NT's I have seen on forums are not.For whatever reason.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

This topic _always_ comes up. And usually, by people who haven't yet come to not give a flipping shit about others' mistypes. 

The truth is, the questions used by online personality tests typically gauge whether or not one can relate with statements that are, in fact, "supposed" to represent both conscious and unconscious processes. In other words, it's really easy for any person to find a way to relate to such broad characterizations - and many times, they don't even relate to the function itself. I, for example, do care about other people and seek to form strong relationships with them, but that doesn't make me an extraverted feeler. The question, however, either puts a mark in that category, or it doesn't, and because it vaguely fits the Fe "stereotype," it counts. 

The thing is, it takes a long time for most people to learn enough about typology to really understand their type, even if they get it right the first time through a test. If someone's been mistyped for 5 years and actively studying the theory, well yes, the person's probably a cheesehead. But tons of people take time to figure out what their type really means. NT's aren't, by default, any more intelligent in any given way than any other type. I know brilliantly people-savvy NT's, and outstandingly humanitarian ones who care immensely about the human condition, even strictly principled ones who seem "like SJ's." Keirsey makes almost no nod to the variability of functional directedness - how the essence of "NT" can be applied to different fields - and focuses pretty much on stereotypical interests alone, which is why I tell people reading _Please Understand Me _their basically eating the Ugandan bushmeat kebab of typological theories.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it takes a certain level of arrogance to claim that some people "aren't NTs" because in the end, how can you possible encompass someones entire personality from a few posts on a forum? Also, where is the line that makes someone an NT and ST drawn? The answer is that there is not one and if you think there is, stop reading the summaries over and over again and start actually being yourself because you have both S capabilities and N, T and F. 

Also quite amusing how people wear their feeling and sensing deficiencies as a badge of honour... No wonder most of these people who claim to be "pure NTs'" are a bunch of catastrophic bores, because they can't identify with anything "normal" and therefore ironically have no personality whatsoever.


----------



## 311lover (Aug 5, 2012)

The test that I did online that helped was the one that gave percentages in each of the four catagories. for example mine came out at only having 1% lean towards E over I. 38% lean towards N over S. 12% T over F. 68% J over P. I have took a full MBTI test when I was 16 and it said I was an INFP. I joined the military and went to college and have disabled children. I had to get out and be an E to be my children's advocate. The military showed that P is great for gathering information but in real life J is required for survival. And college, military and being an advocate made feeling my way through life impossible and exhausting. So while more might start off F life has a way of making facts and thinking a realistic requirement. I see grown 20,30,40,50 something year old women who have lived with their husbands working and they may work a little or not at all and when they try to accomplish things out in public settings they bring a ton of emotion into situations where people in power are looking for any excuse to not do anything more than what they absolutely have to and if a woman is overly emotional people will just placate them and tend to their emotions all the while getting the upper hand and trying as quickly as possible to get the crying mess out of their place of business, office, etc.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

WwhitecrowW said:


> Online is fine and as you said, it is expected to be this way.
> 
> To refine what I'm getting at. I have a bunch of friends who all claim the NT type when in actuality they are nothing of the sort (with one exception). I have no problem with any of the other types, in fact I prefer interacting with SFPs the most. However, I was curious to see if this is a common trend or if its just something I picked up on in those that I know.


The MBTI is not really a big thing over here in Sweden so... All my IRL friends are Fi users pretty much <.< Most of them NFPs lol.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

311lover said:


> The test that I did online that helped was the one that gave percentages in each of the four catagories. for example mine came out at only having 1% lean towards E over I. 38% lean towards N over S. 12% T over F. 68% J over P. I have took a full MBTI test when I was 16 and it said I was an INFP. I joined the military and went to college and have disabled children. I had to get out and be an E to be my children's advocate. The military showed that P is great for gathering information but in real life J is required for survival. And college, military and being an advocate made feeling my way through life impossible and exhausting. So while more might start off F life has a way of making facts and thinking a realistic requirement. I see grown 20,30,40,50 something year old women who have lived with their husbands working and they may work a little or not at all and when they try to accomplish things out in public settings they bring a ton of emotion into situations where people in power are looking for any excuse to not do anything more than what they absolutely have to and if a woman is overly emotional people will just placate them and tend to their emotions all the while getting the upper hand and trying as quickly as possible to get the crying mess out of their place of business, office, etc.


Cheesus. Your Ni makes it even hard to begin reading this. It looks like an Ni brick wall. I am not saying that trying to offend you, but I think that's a little funny.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

311lover said:


> The test that I did online that helped was the one that gave percentages in each of the four catagories. for example mine came out at only having 1% lean towards E over I. 38% lean towards N over S. 12% T over F. 68% J over P. I have took a full MBTI test when I was 16 and it said I was an INFP. I joined the military and went to college and have disabled children. I had to get out and be an E to be my children's advocate. The military showed that P is great for gathering information but in real life J is required for survival. And college, military and being an advocate made feeling my way through life impossible and exhausting. So while more might start off F life has a way of making facts and thinking a realistic requirement. I see grown 20,30,40,50 something year old women who have lived with their husbands working and they may work a little or not at all and when they try to accomplish things out in public settings they bring a ton of emotion into situations where people in power are looking for any excuse to not do anything more than what they absolutely have to and if a woman is overly emotional people will just placate them and tend to their emotions all the while getting the upper hand and trying as quickly as possible to get the crying mess out of their place of business, office, etc.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

311lover said:


> The test that I did online that helped was the one that gave percentages in each of the four catagories. for example mine came out at only having 1% lean towards E over I. 38% lean towards N over S. 12% T over F. 68% J over P. I have took a full MBTI test when I was 16 and it said I was an INFP. I joined the military and went to college and have disabled children. I had to get out and be an E to be my children's advocate. The military showed that P is great for gathering information but in real life J is required for survival. And college, military and being an advocate made feeling my way through life impossible and exhausting. So while more might start off F life has a way of making facts and thinking a realistic requirement. I see grown 20,30,40,50 something year old women who have lived with their husbands working and they may work a little or not at all and when they try to accomplish things out in public settings they bring a ton of emotion into situations where people in power are looking for any excuse to not do anything more than what they absolutely have to and if a woman is overly emotional people will just placate them and tend to their emotions all the while getting the upper hand and trying as quickly as possible to get the crying mess out of their place of business, office, etc.


Cognitive functions, babe. Look into them. :wink:


----------



## Kirsanov (Jul 30, 2012)

@*WwhitecrowW *You have to keep in mind that the MBTI and cognitive tests online can often incorrectly type people. I consistently received reports that I was an ISTJ, and it wasn't until I did questionnaires with the help of PerC members that I found out I am an INTP. It was a bit of a challenge because some preferences were that of an ISFJ, but as the thread progressed I would reveal more about myself. Sometimes people project when they take those tests...


----------



## idntknw (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess it isn't until you do some soul searching and learn more about yourself before you can take a test accurately. Otherwise people will answer the questions that they think is them or how they want to be. Plus with those multiple choice tests, it doesn't give you a chance to explain yourself. Questionnaires like the ones here give you a chance to explain yourself and let others that know this topic more give more accurate results.


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated (Aug 13, 2012)

@_311lover_ You will more likely find your type by doing research rather than taking a test. Don't be a slave to the result, even if you gain the same result every time. Look into the descriptions and the cognitive functions. You have to be honest with yourself. I almost always test as an INTJ, with strong preferences for I, N, and T, and a weak J. For a while, I had convinced myself I was an INTJ, but further research revealed that I was in fact an INTP (not that it matters), by a long shot. Sometimes it takes researching a few types before discovering what you actually are. MBTI, for some people, is a pretty general description, but the cognitive functions will type everyone pretty favorably to an extent.


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

All the MBTI tests I take say I'm an ENTJ, but just because I don't feel obligated to give a shit about you doesn't mean I'm a Te and Fi user. I'm an ENFJ, just not a typical one. 

With that said, if there's one thing I hate it's these witch-hunts people attempt when they think someone is behaving irregularly according to their type. They're usually elitists who think they're entitled to something because they're an ENTJ and if you're not a badass psychopath who feels no remorse then you're not a "true" ENTJ. 

It's like, didn't Disney movies teach you anything? People are different and should be accepted as who they are.


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

I think that we see NT's on this website so much more often than the other types is because we are very over-represented on the internet. Most feelers are with people, many sensors are out there experiencing things. To me, being online is a gift, I would find being alone much harder without being able to converse with people. I think that many people, NT's especially enjoy the online world a little more than the real one.

However, as a female NT, I don't feel remotely advantaged. My entire gender is supposed to be the opposite of what I am. Sometimes people are what they type as, even if you don't think so - simply because you don't know what goes on in their heads.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Could they have gotten this from the taking those bad tests ? Sometimes I think those the way those are worded makes S and F sound dull. How much do they know about the myers briggs ?


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

I had a friend who tested as an ENTP, and when we had a conversation after we took the test she told me that she's bad at coming up with ideas but good at filling in details once an idea was presented to her, and I told her the opposite was true for me, and at the time I tested as an ISTP. I started to suspect that she was an ESTP, but when you look at the test questions it's not hard to see why she or anyone else would answer them in a certain way. A person might feel like a dunce if they say on a test that they don't like analytical thinking or theories. On the other hand, the opposite could happen if a person associates intuition too strongly with intelligence. For example, I ignored every INTP test result I ever got because I associated that personality with genius level intellect, which I now see is ridiculous, especially after knowing a few *NTPs. I eventually accepted that I might be one after multiple people identified me as an INTP.


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, yeahhh. People get mistyped. Accidents happen and idiots happen. 
In all actuality, people who have been mistyped will most likely discover that on their own in the future and the wanna-be's will just be counter productive fools. 
So move on.


----------



## KittenPotPie (Mar 3, 2013)

I think saying "fake" NT's implies that people are doing it on purpose. Most people don't think about their actions that much, so when answering questions about their actions, intentions, or best functioning, they're answering to the best of their ability, but maybe not in a way that depicts reality. You can't really concern yourself with people testing wrong. The MBTI is fun, but it certainly doesn't tell you everything about yourself or another person. It's just a useful tool if used right, and can be insightful in helping one understand certain things about how they function in the world. 

Further, if one tests for the wrong type, and they think about it long enough, they'll realize they don't fit in with whatever type they get and seek to understand themselves better, and consequently think about their actions more, perhaps leading to a better understanding of how they operate. If they don't think about it, they won't realize it, and in that case, their self declaration of type is meaningless anyway. Anyone who uses the MBTI to get a personality type that they can embody, instead of finding one that actually describes them is doing it wrong anyway.


----------



## DoubleMasked (Feb 20, 2013)

Fake NT's need to get popped, shove em out my block, perc can only have one intellectual on top reading books non-stop.

What you should do, and this is a life lesson...

Filter out information that you do not think is valuable to you, no matter who says it.
So If you see an NT saying something you consider is not something an NT would say, just accept that you don't relate to it and move on.

I think it's important that perc does not try to influence its members to become stereotypical versions of the jungian theory, rather that we all aim to preserve self-identities. 

And besides, what if you're the one mistyped?

Then you that fake NT, claiming you read books while you only watch TV


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Well; I think it's because of how higher thought is treasured in our society. Being emotional is erroneously linked to irrationality and weakness, especially in males. Therefore, it isn't unlikely that a male feeler would think themselves an NT because they have honed their thinking function, especially if such a function is in the tertiary and not inferior. 

For example, I'd expect an ENFP interested in science with a w5 in the enneagram to think they're an ENTP/ENTJ. The Ne/Te mix would certainly account for some NT like behavior and thought.

Similarly, a male INFJ, detached already from the Ni-influence and possible 5 influence, may feel estranged when reading Fe in terms of MB terminology. For example "Do you warmly take to other people's problems" and the icing of the cake:"Do you go by logic or feelings". 

I think it's hard to tell type because of enna influence and what the person is choosing to show you. I thought I was an INTJ for awhile, but when I dated an INTJ (confirmed), it became apparent that I wasn't. My logic was more subjective and throughout the course of the relationship, I seemed to get more effusive and reactive (my voice would go up when excited; I used a lot of expression. I was greatly affected by his mood and the moods of others) whereas he remained stoic for the most part. He even thought I was an INTJ at first because I do "NT" things and have no problem with logical reasoning.


----------



## MikeEatsASalad (Feb 15, 2013)

•MBTI tests on the Internet are biased/misleadingly structured.
•Politically correct answers will lead to NTs/NFs
•Little or no knowledge of cognitive functions leads them to stick to those politically correct types without reevaluating themselves on the cognitive functions.
•It's all about biased/inaccurate testing and lack of knowledge about the functions.


----------



## Bekahsbazaar (Jun 18, 2013)

WwhitecrowW said:


> That can rule the men out, and might in fact rule the women out as well. Most of my female friends are feminists of one sort or another. Perhaps they fear be considered feelers because they are trying to prove that women can be just as rational as men in the world. With this, they attempt to demonstrate the pride and aggression you mentioned in men to not be seen as 'weaker' or as a 'follower.'
> 
> Hmmm.. Interesting.


There's more to feeling and thinking than which one you use. In fact, more to the point of whether you're a thinker or a feeler, is whether you're S/N dominant or T/F dominant. Sensing and iNtuition deal with how you perceive the world. Feeling and Thinking deal with how you process the world. Being Fi dominant myself, I process first, then what I perceive is fit into my established view, values, beliefs, etc. 

So Mr. White, may I call you Patrick? That just sounds like a good name  I'm listening to Rush's new album and it reminds me of that name for some reason. LOL. Anyways, enough of my random INFP distraction..

It is true that most people have a fundamental misunderstanding of MBTI. Many people may mistake themselves for thinkers thinking it's rational, or feelers for thinking they're emotional. The reality is our functions have nothing to do with being rational or emotional or otherwise. 

As far as being feminists, if a female did have a lack of understanding, and did try to prove her intelligence by calling herself a feeler, honestly, that would be a very uneducated response. In theory it's possible. I don't personally known any women like this though. Women being as rational as men doesn't have much to do with it in regards to the people I know.

Maybe you should consider why this pops up around you personally so much? Are you, for example, antagonizing this attitude by coming across as thinking you're better, or thinking men are smarter, therefore causing them to have a need to put you in your place?

Just a thought


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

WwhitecrowW said:


> Online is fine and as you said, it is expected to be this way.
> 
> To refine what I'm getting at. I have a bunch of friends who all claim the NT type when in actuality they are nothing of the sort (with one exception). I have no problem with any of the other types, in fact I prefer interacting with SFPs the most. However, I was curious to see if this is a common trend or if its just something I picked up on in those that I know.


Who would want to be an NTP who wasn't and NTP?
NTJ's think they're disorganized, STP/J's think they're overcomplicating things and therefore silly, SFP's ... ok maybe they could want to, but ew ideas, and son on. 

NT types being idealized is one of the most common complaints about MBTI testing.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

WwhitecrowW said:


> Do you know anyone who claims to be an NT but seems entirely off to you? NTs (the rationals) are supposed to be the smallest group of all of them, but people are always claiming it! Just curious to see fellow rational thought.


Half Ts are T/F hybrids and most Ns are N/S, with a stronger preference for the orientation than the function itself. Furthermore, N is more a direction than a situation.. so it's rather hard to set an objective S/N limit and settle for a two-steps scale. F/T is a preference, S/N a competence.


----------

